# Walleye growth



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Any guesses as to how fast walleyes grow with good feed? We stock walleyes here in this 150 acre lake and this year I am catching many that are 10" to 11". I wonder which year they are from and how long before they might reach 14".

I know it depends on food, etc., but we have a lot of shad for them to eat.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would imagine by next year you could see some in the class and the following year youll have quite a few in the 14-17" range.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I read somewhere that they could grow 3" per year.


----------

